# Aftermarked HU for car with DSC



## k.jfitz (Dec 26, 2009)

Howdy, I know there are a million threads about on this subject. Just wanna know, has anyone successfully installed an aftermarket Head unit in a E38 car with DSC without completely replacing the amp, speakers etc.? In otherwords, has anyone integrated the DSC amp into an aftermarket unit? Got a '96 750il and would like to play my ipod and satellite radio somehow without using some sort of crappy tuner option. Thanks!


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry! Better to replace the head unit, add speakers and after market amp. You can tap into the wires that hook into the factory amp for a signal to your after-market amp. E38.org has the DIY. I have done my 740iL.


----------



## k.jfitz (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gonna replace the whole amp system*

Trying to keep the speakers though. Putting in my Kenwood Excellon with Ipod interface and the Sat receiver. 4 channel amp for the big speakers and then run the tweeters and mids to the HU. Crossovers will be somewhat of a [email protected], but gonna try for it anyway. Wish me luck!


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats just what I did! Far better sound quality!!!


----------

